# Wigan to Llangollen and back



## Andy HB (May 22, 2011)

..... at the pace of a swift walk.

Basically takes nearly two weeks on a canal cruiser. But we did it (despite a few engine and steering troubles!).

Had to pull the boat across Pontcysyllte aqueduct towards Llangollen when the engine really went phut, but were able to drive over it on the way back (which was a little easier). 

The weather was mostly fine but with the odd shower. The odd shower also applied to me too because the onboard facilities were limited. We had to rely on the British Waterways Board sites which are dotted, somewhat sparsely, along the route!

Anyhow, ol' ikkle me is now back safe and sound. I hope I find you all well? 

Andy 

p.s. If anyone is interested, I'll try and give a breakdown of our route plus some piccies (I didn't take that many, but I may blag some off big bro!)


----------



## ukjohn (May 22, 2011)

Welcome back Andy, Sounds like you had a great and interesting time on your journey. I for one would enjoy reading about your trip and seeing some pictures.

Take care
John.


----------



## Northerner (May 22, 2011)

Hi Andy, nice to see you back - sounds like a very interesting way to spend a couple of weeks! It's great that canals have been cleaned up and brought back into use, in only for leisure activities these days. I can always remember the Brighouse canal (Calder and Hebble Navigation) when I was a kid - they reckoned that if you fell in you'd have to be out in two minutes or you'd die of poisoning from the pollution  Since then it's all been cleaned up and surrounded by yuppie flats (converted from the old mills). It even featured on Last of the Summer Wine once!


----------



## Catwoman76 (May 22, 2011)

Andy HB said:


> ..... at the pace of a swift walk.
> 
> Basically takes nearly two weeks on a canal cruiser. But we did it (despite a few engine and steering troubles!).
> 
> ...



I was going to ask who you went with, until I saw the big bro word, it sounds great and a wonderful experience  I would love to see the piccies.  Glad you are back, safe and sound. Best wishes Sheena


----------



## Dizzydi (May 22, 2011)

Sounds like an amazing adventure.... jealous x


----------



## gail1 (May 22, 2011)

sounds like u had a good time


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (May 22, 2011)

Look forward to seeing photo's


----------



## Blythespirit (May 23, 2011)

Hi Andy and welcome back. I'm glad you had a good time and I'm looking forward to seeing some pics. XXXXX


----------



## margie (May 23, 2011)

Glad you had a nice break. I haven't been to Wales for a long time - maybe your photos (when they appear) will inspire me to visit.


----------



## Caroline (May 23, 2011)

SOunds wonderful, if you're planning on doing it again, can I come too?


----------



## AlisonM (May 23, 2011)

I reckon Britain's canals are a hidden treasure and could be the basis of the  perfect 'staycation' for those who like to potter along seeing odd bits of the country you'd almost never notice otherwise. I've always been fascinated by our engineering and industrial heritage and there's no better way to see what's left of it than on a canal. My middle name is Dibnah by the way.  I envy you Andy, sounds like you had fun.


----------



## AlisonM (May 23, 2011)

PeeEss: Where's the pictures?


----------



## Andy HB (May 23, 2011)

The piccies are on their way. Now been uploaded on to my PC. Just need to get them on to my website and then I can reference them here.

There's a bit of photoshopping required to make me either look like Dibnah or Depp. Haven't decided which yet!

Andy


----------



## AlisonM (May 23, 2011)

Andy HB said:


> The piccies are on their way. Now been uploaded on to my PC. Just need to get them on to my website and then I can reference them here.
> 
> There's a bit of photoshopping required to make me either look like Dibnah or Depp. Haven't decided which yet!
> 
> Andy



Wot! Dreadlocks, a dinky wee beard and a natty scarf, as opposed to overalls and a woolly pully? Hmm, let me think now....


----------



## Northerner (May 23, 2011)

You might be interested in Julia Bradbury's Canal Walks on BBC4, 8:30 tonight (Monday 23rd) - Llangollen!  Repeated at 3:40 am if you miss it and want to record it.


----------



## am64 (May 23, 2011)

Northerner said:


> You might be interested in Julia Bradbury's Canal Walks on BBC4, 8:30 tonight (Monday 23rd) - Llangollen!  Repeated at 3:40 am if you miss it and want to record it.



thanks for the reminder Northe....Andy glad you had a lovely time ..the pace of life on a 'ditch crawler' is fantastic PLUS all that fresh air and wonderful nature 
ps me Dads boat has been sold  so at 78yrs old he is now 'homeless' when he comes back to uk ..


----------



## Andy HB (May 23, 2011)

Northerner said:


> You might be interested in Julia Bradbury's Canal Walks on BBC4, 8:30 tonight (Monday 23rd) - Llangollen!  Repeated at 3:40 am if you miss it and want to record it.



Although, for some reason I can't fathom, I don't like Julia Bradbury but I will watch it to see what I missed when trying to keep the boat going straight (it has a mind of its own being a skittish piece of 'plastic')! Thanks for the heads up. 



am64 said:


> Dads boat has been sold  so at 78yrs old he is now 'homeless' when he comes back to uk



It would have been nice, but it was just the wrong time for me/us at the mo. No money available for a couple of years at least!

Andy


----------



## Northerner (May 23, 2011)

Andy HB said:


> Although, for some reason I can't fathom, I don't like Julia Bradbury but I will watch it to see what I missed when trying to keep the boat going straight (it has a mind of its own being a skittish piece of 'plastic')! Thanks for the heads up.
> ...Andy



She's alright - a Derbyshire lass brought up in the Peak District so some credentials as a walker. She does appear to be the BBC's 'Michael Palin' of walks though - don't think they've made a walking programme without her for years now!

Just watching it now - looks really beautiful Andy


----------



## Copepod (May 23, 2011)

Only time I've been on a narrow boat was on a canal south east of Birmingham - often walked there as child / teenager with sister and parents, and we often offered to open lock gates for boat crews. Once invited onboard to pass through lock and given gin & tonic! 

Have also run along north London & Midland canals, manned checkpoints on Grand Union Canal during a London Rat Race (urban adventure race) and paddled single kayak in a group of 6 friends, including 1 65 year old man, Caledonian Canal, Fort William to Inverness in 5 days. 

British Waterways have a website specially for walking, cycling, fishing, watching wildlife etc along canals: http://www.waterscape.com/ Not convinced by "two tings" part of Code of Conduct for cycling on London's towpaths , as in my experience, pedestrians tend to jump randomly if they hear a bike bell, and might end up in water, whereas a polite "excuse me" is easier to place.


----------



## am64 (May 23, 2011)

saw the programme...wow did you go over the aqua duct ?????


----------



## Andy HB (May 23, 2011)

am64 said:


> saw the programme...wow did you go over the aqua duct ?????



Yep. Twice. The first time big bro and I had to pull the boat across (engine trouble!). But we were able to return under 'steam' the next day!

And it is called Pontcysyllte, I hope we all can pronounce it properly now!! 

(but I did notice that Ms Bradbury kept calling the place Langollen rather than Llangollen ..... grrrr).

Andy


----------



## margie (May 23, 2011)

Andy HB said:


> (but I did notice that Ms Bradbury kept calling the place Langollen rather than Llangollen ..... grrrr).
> 
> Andy



Imagine the trouble she would have with LlanfairPG


----------



## Andy HB (May 25, 2011)

The pictures are now available (hope you've got a big screen!) ..... 

*Brother's dog (Paddy) and boat waiting at lock*


----------



## Andy HB (May 25, 2011)

*Me contemplating life waiting for lock to empty*


----------



## Andy HB (May 25, 2011)

*Wot? Activity?*


----------



## Andy HB (May 25, 2011)

*A full lock, waiting to go down (Llangollen branch of the Shropshire Union canal by the way)*


----------



## AlisonM (May 25, 2011)

Gorgeous. Looks like a little bit of heaven.


----------



## lucy123 (May 25, 2011)

Looks so peaceful Andy - hope you had a good rest and lots of fresh air. Nice to see you back.


----------



## Andy HB (May 25, 2011)

*Approach to aqueduct across the Manchester Ship Canal*


----------



## Andy HB (May 25, 2011)

*The Manchester Ship Canal*


----------



## Andy HB (May 26, 2011)

*Approach to Chirk Aqueduct*


----------



## Andy HB (May 26, 2011)

*On Chirk Aqueduct looking at viaduct*


----------



## Andy HB (May 26, 2011)

*In tunnel at Chirk*


----------



## Andy HB (May 27, 2011)

*One of the rather tight bridges over the Llangollen canal*


----------



## Andy HB (May 27, 2011)

*Moored at Trevor (note sign towards Llangollen) .... Poorly boat after being pulled over the Pontcysyllte Aqueduct*


----------



## Andy HB (May 27, 2011)

*Pontcysyllte Aqueduct - sealed with welsh flannel, toffee and lead!*


----------



## Andy HB (May 27, 2011)

*View to the right from Pontcysyllte Aqueduct*


----------



## Andy HB (May 27, 2011)

*View to the left (on an angle!) from Pontcysyllte Aqueduct*


----------



## Andy HB (May 27, 2011)

*Horseshoe Falls (the feeder for the Llangollen Canal)*


----------

